# 99 Chevy Astro van blower motor Acustic cover clips.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Junk yard.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Stealership, if they even understand what you are talking about.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Junk yard.


 
Not Junk yard item!


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

paintdrying said:


> Stealership, if they even understand what you are talking about.


It will be my last resort, it takes 5. The "Stealership" will want $5.00 each need 5.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Per the "Stealership" the clips are not offered other then in an AC Delco blower motor kit, $160.00. 
So it is improvise time.:thumbup:


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

so typical. My blower is out in my astro as well. 160 bucks for a blower kit. LOL. Let me know what you come up with


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the blower motor $30.00.
This is the Acustic cover cut out, it was easy to cut with a carton knife.
There is corasponding tabs on the other part still on the van. A Youtube video say to discard the Acustic cover.
I will put it back some how, there is one screw that holds it on.
The clips were not on there, cost cutting I am sure!:yes:

On the right, the printing says to cut between the lines!


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Put the the new blower in and working good. As for the clips, I line up both tabs and used a hot nail to make holes, and used small zip ties to hold it in place. I bent a nail on a 45, held it with vise grips and heated it with propane torch.:laughing:

Took 1.5 hours, can be done in an hour after knowing what to do!:thumbsup:


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Hardway said:


> Put the the new blower in and working good. As for the clips, I line up both tabs and used a hot nail to make holes, and used small zip ties to hold it in place. I bent a nail on a 45, held it with vise grips and heated it with propane torch.:laughing:
> 
> Took 1.5 hours, can be done in an hour after knowing what to do!:thumbsup:



My man!! :thumbup:That's why it's called DIY forum, not running to dealership and forking for plastic clips. Next time maybe short self tapping screws?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice job on improvising and ingenuity!


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> My man!! :thumbup:That's why it's called DIY forum, not running to dealership and forking for plastic clips. Next time maybe short self tapping screws?



Plastic little brittle screw would crack, it not enough room to use plastic pop rivet.


----------

